# DVR items using media server?



## bigwilly087 (Mar 28, 2007)

I succesfully used the Directv2pc program on my laptop for the last couple years, however recently the receivers do not appear on my laptop via wifi, they only show up when my laptop is plugged into the router. I tried everything possible to get it to work and gave up. I just picked up the Nexus 10 over the weekend, and would love to find a solution to watch programs from my DVR on the Nexus along with the laptop. I set up my laptop with the Plex media server (great program btw) and am now able to stream all the videos on my computer to my tablet or smartphone, on network or even remotely. Is it possible to integrate the DVR programs through the Plex media server? I plan on setting up a small computer with the sole purpose of being a media server, and it will be connected via ethernet to the router so should have no problem "seeing" the directv receivers.

If not, is there any way possible to accomplish the task of viewing all DVR programs on devices while both in my house AND remotely (i.e. slingbox). I see Dish Network unveiled that capability today, and want to make it work with Directv, even if I have to do it a weird way.


----------

